

Testing Backbone.js Best Practices - joneath
http://blog.involver.com/2012/01/26/testing-backbone-js-best-practices-2/

======
socratic
How do people actually test multiple client-side browsers?

In terms of testing, Jasmine and QUnit both seem to have reasonable APIs, and
I'd be totally happy to use either. I'm sure there are other reasonable
options, too.

But how are people checking all of the client-side browsers? Are people using
Sauce Labs? Testling? Custom internal Selenium setups? Just loading up each
browser in a VM locally and manually?

~~~
Colin_Johnson
If you have multiple client browsers yourself, js-test-driver might be a good
fit. <http://code.google.com/p/js-test-driver/wiki/GettingStarted>

------
manveru
setting -webkit-text-size-adjust: none is definitely not a best practice,
makes it too hard to read your blog.

~~~
natedub
Agreed, this frustrates me immensely. Fortunately both Chrome and Safari have
good built-in Developer Tools that let you disable that style (it's set on the
<body> element, btw).

The font size is not a design decision. It should always be the READER's
CHOICE.

------
niels
We use QUnit, with sinon.js for stubs and fake server at my company. We didn't
want to use BDD.

~~~
jiggliemon
Why did you specifically not want to use BDD?

~~~
niels
In my opinion BDD has some extra overhead (that can be useful in the right
scenarios). BDD is best suited when you have specs and external stakeholders.
We don't have that in my company / startup.

